# LogViewer for GPU-Z available !



## TomWoB (Jun 8, 2013)

*LogViewer for GPU-Z is available !*

*Introduction*

I like the tool GPU-Z, especially the logging functionality! It's the only tool I know which logs VRM temperatures reliable. But analyzing the logs can be tricky. Of course, you can open a log-file in Excel, but then you have to do a lot of steps until you get an useful diagram (and not everybody has an Excel license).

*So ... I decided to implement a simple tool which shows diagrams of log files after "a few clicks" !*

it allows to illustrate GPU-Z log data in several diagrams and
to compare multiple log-files side-by-side in one diagram !






*User Guide   (on YouTube)*

The tool is very simple to use: no installation necessary, just start "GenericLogViewer.exe". At the top you can select

how many diagrams with
how many log-files
should be presented by the tool.

Open an GPU-Z log file by clicking the "Open File" button, select application type "GPU-Z", select a GPU-Z log file and press "Open" (GPU-Z log-files have typically the filename pattern: *.txt). After parsing the file, the logging duration of the file is shown and by default the "Timeline" diagram of the first log category. You can change the shown diagram with:

Timeline/Statistic RadioButton
Log Category ComboBox
Change all buttons (changes category in every diagram)
The Y-axis shows the values of the seleted Log Category in ComboBox (unit is within [..])

If an opened file is still updated with logging-data by GPU-Z, you can simple update/refresh it by clicking on the "Reload"-Button:



At the top left corner of every diagram you can find the arithmetic average of the corresponding curve:



If there are too many different values on Y-axis in "Statistic" mode, the values are grouped into ranges. If this is the case, the following control is shown, which allows to increase or decrease the number of ranges (or to disable quantisation).



Splitter between the diagrams allow you to adjust the height of all diagrams:





After opening all log files you can hide the file area by unmarking "Show file area" to get more space for diagrams.

*New feature since version 2.1: Simple Mode*
I added a "two columns" feature, which doubles the number of diagrams. But if you use "two columns" with a high "number of diagrams" the diagrams are very small. That's why I introduced the "Simple mode" which:

simplifies header and footer
decrease line thickness
Tip: use the "Tab"-key to toggle between 'Standard' and 'Simple' mode !

*New feature since version 3.0: Time Window Definition*
If you click the "Edit"-button in the file area, a new window will be opened to define Start- and End-time of a time window for the logfile (see user guide at the top of this window). It allows you

to show only a part of a single logfile or
to synchronize multiple logfiles
Attention: time window start-time is "normalized" to "00:00:00", otherwise synchronization of multiple log-files will not work !

Button description:

"Set": defines Start/End time of time window
"Reset": resets Start/End time to "file borders"
"Zoom": zooms into diagram with the actual defined Start/End times for fine-tuning (from Start-10% to End+10%). Remark: works only in case of Start/End is more then 10% from "file Start/End times")
"Cancel": closes window without any change
"Execute": yes, take the actual defined Start/End times as the used time window for all diagrams !





*New features since version 4.0 (August 2018): *

possibility to compare different categories of one file in one diagram
possibility to present diagrams in a "dark style"





*New features since version 5.0 (July 2019): *

MSI Afterburner Logs are now supported too (*.hml)
"Statistic"-diagram got many improvements (now it works as it should)
New diagram-type "Triple" implemented , which shows Minimum, Average and Maximum in a barchart





*New features since version 5.2 (November 2019):*

Ability to load/save setups of LogViewer (see Post #30 for details)
Save Screenshot functionality

*New features since version 5.4 (October 2020):*

"Reload file" button can be configured to display only the "last x minutes" (see Post #46 for details)

*New features since version 6.0 (May 2021):*

Command Line Arguments
Drag & drop of files
"Change all" buttons with SMART-functionality
For details check this video on YouTube

*New features since version 6.1 (July 2021):*

Style your own Generic Log Viewer MainWindow ... if you like
Diagrams can now be "locked" (for "Change all" buttons with SMART-functionality)
Some new "Hot-Keys" are implemented
For details check Post #49

*New features since version 6.2 (November 2021):*

Selection of log-application via command-line-argument
Optional file "GenericLogViewer.cla" for better "Open with ..."
Adjustment of hot keys
For details check Post #50

*New features since version 6.3 (April 2022):*

"Selfie-Mode" for better screenshots
Category ComboBoxes have now color-markers on the left side
Screenshot functionality improved
For details check Post #57

*New features since version 6.4 (Mai 2022):*

"Marker-Mode", which allows precise determination of every single log value
For details check Post #58

*Requirements*

Microsoft Windows
Microsoft Framework .NET 4.8 (Windows Update from April 2019)
no installation necessary, just start "GenericLogViewer.exe"

*Download** Version 6.4*
SHA-1 hash: 2F19F0ABC093E495617B15663E1537D436643934


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, could be awesome if Wizz fits your utility in gpu-z (or you could team-up with Wizz and make gpu-z even better!)


----------



## TomWoB (Jul 20, 2013)

*New version available !*

I just want to inform, that there is a now much better version of my LogViewer available:

It´s now possible to compare _multiple log files_ side-by-side in _one diagram_ !

Please try my new "GenericLogViewer" ... download above ...


----------



## TomWoB (Aug 30, 2013)

*New Version 1.3 available !*

It fixes DateTime conversion problems, which could occur on several Windows Region Settings. 

Please update to latest version !


----------



## TomWoB (Sep 23, 2013)

*New Version 2.0 available !*

New features:


Reload-Button: to refresh active logging-files
arithmetic averages of all curves are shown
quantisation can be disabled if wanted
Why new major version 2?
I did a lot of internal changes and code is now completly verified by Unit-Tests.

Please update to latest version !


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 23, 2013)

Just found this.  Thanks very much.  Will try it out later.


----------



## GoldenTiger (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice little tool, thanks ! Just grabbed it.


----------



## kn00tcn (Oct 3, 2013)

very nice, pretty intuitive & quick to use


----------



## TomWoB (Dec 1, 2013)

*New Version 2.1 available !*

New features:

up to 6 diagrams
in up to 2 columns (-> max = 12 diagrams)
"Simple mode" (for small diagrams)
Tooltip with horizontal line
I added a "two columns" feature, which doubles the number of diagrams. But if you use "two columns" with a high "number of diagrams" the diagrams are very small. That's why I introduced the "Simple mode" which:

simplifies header and footer
decrease line thickness
*Tip: *use the "Tab"-key to toggle between 'Standard' and 'Simple' mode !

Another new feature is that you can create a horizontal line in a "Timeline" diagram:
go with mouse "on curve where the horizontal line should be", wait until tooltip pops up (with value) and click -> line stays there until you click on another tooltip or you change category.

Hope you enjoy my new features ... Tom

*Download:* see first post of this thread !


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 1, 2013)

Why have I not seen this until now? This is something that I've wished for so long after looking at my first GPU-z log.

Will try out once I get home this evening.


----------



## TomWoB (Jan 17, 2014)

*New Version 3.0 available !*

New feature: time window definition per logfile possible:

to show only a part of a single logfile or
to synchronize multiple logfiles
See detailed description in first post of this thread ...

*Download:* see first post of this thread !


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh wow, how did I miss this?


----------



## Borc (Jan 18, 2014)

Very useful tool. Is it possible to make Nvidia Inspector log files compatible?


----------



## TomWoB (Jan 19, 2014)

I tried Nvidia Inspector (which is very close to GPU-Z), but it logs with a different column delimiter. With the following steps you can "convert" a Nvidia Inspector logfile into a GPU-Z logfile:


open Nvidia Inspector logfile (typically "NVIDIA_Inspector-MonitoringLog_....csv") in a good text-editor (UltraEdit ,...)
find/replace column delimiter: find all semicolon ';' and replace them with comma ','  (in a good text editor you can do this in one step "replace all")
save changed logfile with extension ".txt"
Now you can open the saved logfile as a "GPU-Z logfile" !


----------



## TomWoB (Aug 29, 2018)

*New version 4.0 available !*

Hi all, I spent some time to improve the GenericLogViewer, so Version 4.0 has two new features:

possibility to compare different categories of one file in one diagram
possibility to present diagrams in a "dark style"     

*1) Multiple categories of one file in one diagram*
If you have only one file loaded, you can find a new "+" button on the right side of the category ComboBox in every diagram:



This button allows you to add up to two more category ComboBoxes. Attention: be aware of comparing same units (within [..]). Comparing CPU [MHz] with CPU [%] doesn't make sense ... . You can reset the "number of category ComboBoxes" to one with the follwing trick: 

Select "number of files" = 2
Select "number of files" = 1

*2) Diagrams in a dark style*
Together with YouTuber F2F Tech I developed a "dark style" for the diagram section. In the header of GenericLogViewer you can find a CheckBox "Dark mode" which enables/disables the dark style in the diagrams. Why not a complete dark style like "Metro Style"? I personally like the contrast between the control and diagram sections.




*... two more things:*

Upgrade from Visual Studio 2010 -> 2017
Upgrade from .NET 4.0 -> 4.6.1 (released November 2015)

*Download*
The zip file (SHA-1 hash, Version 4.0: E47BE177E0DC896BEF6E0312A085DE2F0A95B3A1) contains the binary files of the tool.         

Hope you enjoy the new features ... Tom


----------



## Absolution (Jan 30, 2019)

Really nice utility, hope it gets advertised as a side link to GPU-Z, high and lows reporting would be nice too

make is just like afterburners logging window


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 30, 2019)

@W1zzard


----------



## TomWoB (Apr 15, 2019)

*New version 4.2 available !*

Hi all, I built a version 4.2 with the following new features:

category names are sorted alphabetically
as requested by @Absolution, Minimum and Maximum values are now also displayed





*Download*
The zip file (SHA-1 hash, Version 4.2: A590912FA8A183D2AA2BBEA563C6EB2A795AE3F4) contains the binary files of the tool.


----------



## Absolution (Apr 16, 2019)

Cheers mate, will have a go at it when I go home


----------



## Ryrynz (Jul 21, 2019)

Any chance you could add the ability to save images of the graphs? Thanks.


----------



## TomWoB (Jul 21, 2019)

*New version 5.0 available !*

Hi all, I built a version 5.0 with the following new features:

MSI Afterburner logs are now supported too (*.hml)
"Statistic"-diagram got many improvements (now it works as it should)
New diagram-type "Triple" implemented, which shows Minimum, Average and Maximum in a barchart:




*Attention: *
"Generic Log Viewer" requires now at least .NET Version 4.7.2 (Windows Update from April 2018).

*Download*
The zip file (SHA-1 hash, Version 5.0: FF254733E3F515C76BA6F744050B51D4DA29BB6B) contains the binary files of the tool.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 30, 2019)

Could you add (or maybe im missing it?) a way to remove fields I have added? I add a measurement but sometimes I want t remove it to de-clutter and look more into a specific field.


----------



## TomWoB (Jul 30, 2019)

Hm ... I'm sorry, not really clear what you mean (?).

Can you explain it with more details, maybe with a screenshot and/or an example log-file ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 30, 2019)

TomWoB said:


> Hm ... I'm sorry, not really clear what you mean (?).
> 
> Can you explain it with more details, maybe with a screenshot and/or an example log-file ...



Sure. So basically the + sign that allows you to add statistics from your log file.





The problem is sometimes I want to compare multiple statistics to look at trends in data. like vcore usage to temperature ramp up. So viewing multiple statistics side by side etc is great. However, if I want to then go back and say look at clockrate more granularly or simply focus on that statistic in general, while I can modify a drop down the other statistic that I "added" remains.

It just adds to the noise and imo makes it a bit hard to read for me. Especially if I add 4 or 5 statistics like vmem, vgpu, clockrate, cpu temp, gpu temp. I have alot of data going on at once but I may want to get rid of it to look at a different data set.

At this point I need to close and re-open the software to get a better view.

Like wise I can "uncheck" (via the left) to omit data in the graph, but the graph will not scale to properly show what I am viewing.

For example here is me JUST looking at GPU load (only goes upto 100%)





but the memory and gpu clock rate make the gpu load % insignificant and hide smaller utilization changes that may help in diagnostics.

My ask is maybe the ability to remove fields (statistics) &/or have the graph reset scaling based on the min/max/avg of the data selected.


----------



## TomWoB (Jul 31, 2019)

OK, I think I understand your problem now: you want to switch back that only one category is shown (?).
I can tell you a trick to force that:

Select „Number of files = 2“
Select „Number of files = 1“
After that, only one category of your single logfile is shown again. Multiple categories of one logfile shown in one diagram is a „late introduced feature“ of my LogViewer so the handling is „a little bit tricky“ 

Another (maybe better) UI solution could be instead of hiding the „+“ button in case of three categories are shown, to change it to a „-“ button. So, the number of categories go like:
1 -> 2 -> 3 -> 2 -> 1 -> 2 > 3 -> 2 -> 1 ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 31, 2019)

TomWoB said:


> I can tell you a trick to force that:
> 
> Select „Number of files = 2“
> Select „Number of files = 1“



This does exactly what I want TY. 



TomWoB said:


> Another (maybe better) UI solution could be instead of hiding the „+“ button in case of three categories are shown, to change it to a „-“ button. So, the number of categories go like:
> 1 -> 2 -> 3 -> 2 -> 1 -> 2 > 3 -> 2 -> 1 ...



This is also a good idea, its more intuitive.


----------



## TomWoB (Aug 1, 2019)

Ryrynz said:


> Any chance you could add the ability to save images of the graphs? Thanks.


Hi Ryrynz,
one request and one like ... OK, I will think about it . Shouldn't be a lot of work to implement ...


----------



## TomWoB (Aug 8, 2019)

*New version 5.1 available !*

Hi all, I built a version 5.1 with the following new features:

Save Screenshot:
ability to save a screenshot of the GenericLogViewer window directly in one of the following graphic formats:
- PNG
- JPEG
- TIFF
- Bitmap


Feature "different categories of one file in one diagram" now also has a "-" button






Special thanks to @Solaris17, @Ryrynz and @Naki for beta testing 

*Download*
The zip file (SHA-1 hash, Version 5.1: 3F00587F9019A8215BABDC8A55BE8264D60D7A9E) contains the binary files of the tool.


----------



## Ryrynz (Aug 9, 2019)

Beautiful.


----------



## TomWoB (Nov 10, 2019)

*New Version 5.2 available !*

Hi all, I built a version 5.2 with the following new feature:

ability to save the current setup
ability to load a previous saved setup




After loading a logfile, the two new buttons are shown. They allow to save/load your parameters of the GenericLogViewer like:

number of diagrams
diagram types
selected categories
...
Only logfile specific parameters are not saved, like filenames, time windows (makes no sense).

Remark:
depending on the "complexity" of the setup (6x2 diagrams, each with 3 categories, ...) it can take "some seconds" until setup is activated ... stay cool 

Best regards
Tom

*Download: *
you can download version 5.2 from first post of this thread: Post #1


----------



## vexxiss (Feb 1, 2020)

Great Tool. Small feature request: is it possible to add the ability to change the timeline from 00:20:20 to the actual time (14:40:20...)?


----------



## TomWoB (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi vexxiss,

a long time ago I decided to use only "relative times" instead of "absolute times", because comparing multiple log-files makes only sense with relative times. There are two use cases for that:

comparing 2 or 3 different log-files
I think that use case is clear. Maybe you have to optimize the duration of the shown periods in "Edit" window


open a single log-file multiple times
Maybe this is not a well-known use case. Simple example: you have a 3 hour log-file and want to compare hour-by-hour. So, you open this 3 hour log-file 3 times (file 1, 2, 3). Now you select in "Edit" mode for file 1 first hour, for file 2 second hour and for file 3 last hour. In the diagrams you can see now first hour = red curve, second hour = green curve and last hour = blue curve
Both use cases are only possible with "relative times". But I agree, in case of "only a single file" absolute times make sense. But to keep tool simple I decided to support only "relative times". I'm sorry, it will be "a lot of work" to change this and it means, I have to support both (relative and absolute times). So, at the moment it's not an option for me.

Regards
Tom


----------



## Polarguin (Apr 9, 2020)

Very useful tool!!!
Could you make "1% Low" value displayed ? 
And "0.1% Low"


----------



## TomWoB (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi Polarguin,

sorry, I don't really understand what you want: 

should the tool mark "1% Low" values in a special way?
should the tool show only "1% Low" values (maximum Y-axis) ?
Maybe you have a look at the "Statistic" mode: it shows how the values are distributed (in percent). With "number of ranges" you can adjust the "width" of the ranges.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Apr 11, 2020)

Really nice idea, it's one of those ideas you always wonder why it hadn't already been done! Props.



TomWoB said:


> Hi Polarguin,
> 
> sorry, I don't really understand what you want:
> 
> ...



I think he means the FPS 1 and .1% lows? I might be wrong but that's what popped in to my mind from reading his post.


----------



## TomWoB (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi MrGRiMv25,

I think you are right regarding your "FPS 1% and 0.1% lows" assumption. I found a video which explains it: YouTube 1% & 0.1% lows
@Polarguin: OK, I will think about an implementation ...

Regards 
Tom


----------



## TomWoB (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi all,

OK, I did some thoughts and some tests!

*The Thoughts*
I don't think I have the perfect data to calculate "1% Low" and "0.1% Low" values properly, because in the logs are typically not the needed exact duration times between all frames stored, there are FPS values at "logging interval time" written. So if I calculate "1% Low" and "0.1% Low" with these FPS values I think it's not guaranteed to "consider all lowest values".

*The Tests*
I logged a Formula 1 Benchmark (3 rounds in Monaco) with two different logging intervals (100ms and 1000ms) with HWINFO + FRAPS. Which delivers the following result:

red curve     =   100ms logging interval (in real 180ms) -> 1400 log values
green curve = 1000ms logging interval                            ->   235 log values



The exact values in detail:

1% Low:     103.6 (red), 102.3 (green)
0.1% Low:  101.0 (red), 100.0 (green) = mimimum values !
I agree with "Tech Deals" (see YouTube), the "0.1 Low" value is useless, because even in case of 1400 logvalues (red curve) only ONE logvalue is "used", which is the "minimum" .
So, only "1% Low" makes sense ... does it ... does it really help ???

*Conclusion*
Still not clear for me if it makes sense to calculate 1% Low based on "log interval FPS values" without having the exact time durations between all frames.
What do you think?

Regards
Tom


----------



## Polarguin (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi TomWoB,
Sorry that I did not read your comments in time. This forum is not my usually visit.
Only the quantity of log values more than 2000, can "0.1% Low" value be useful.
Just imagine, you have 1999 log values, 0.1% *1999 = 1.999
The quantity of "0.1% Low" log value must be an integer.

I do not know how HWiNFO round to a whole number, round half up, or round down.
I prefer to use round down.
1.999 rounding down is 1.
That is the reason why only ONE logvalue is "used" , and equal to "minimum".


----------



## TomWoB (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi Polarguin,

yes, that's clear. But also in case of you have 20'000 log-values, calculating "1.0 Low" from log-values makes no sense, because it's impossible to get the _duration between all frames_ from log-data.
Maybe there is a much easier solution available:  "MSI Afterburner" seems to monitor this values directly:





I'm not an Afterburner Guru, but I think these values can be logged into a file -> this log-file can be opened and presented by Generic Log Viewer !

Regards
Tom


----------



## wuyanxu (Sep 28, 2020)

Very nice log viewer. I've been using it a lot to view GPU-z and Aida data together. Thank you for making this.

May I ask for one small feature? 

I use it to look at reading trends as well as the last reading (right-most) to see current temperature, etc. But the right-most reading is furtherest away from the Y axis scale, making it difficult to read. Can you add the ability to display the Y axis to the far right?


----------



## TomWoB (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi wuyanxu,

hm .. I'm not sure if this is possible(?). I'm happy with "the many grid lines" which are typically shown and Y-axis scale only on the left side, because this guaratees more space for the graph (especially in "Two columns" mode).

*Maybe you don't know already the "mouse over feature":* 
if you put the mouse cursor somewhere "direct on the line of a graph", the exact value is shown:





Maybe this helps to read values furtherest away from the Y-axis scale ...


----------



## wuyanxu (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks for quick reply. Yes, the mouse over feature works somewhat, but rather cumbersome with multiple diagrams. It won't be an at-a-glance feature. 

How about add a "last reading" read-out on the top for each line? After min-avg-max readings? 

This is my Aida configuration, you can see the right-most value is quite difficult to glance read through so many lines.


----------



## TomWoB (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi wuyanxu,

I think I got the "perfect solution": when "Reload"-button is pressed, Y-axis scale moves to the right:





I will work on this approach ...


----------



## wuyanxu (Sep 29, 2020)

That would be perfect, the mock-up is *exactly *what I was asking, thank you! Sorry it wasn't clear initially. 

The use-case is to press Reload button to see latest values, so having the Y-axis tied to this makes perfect sense.


----------



## TomWoB (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm thinking about another feature for the "Reload"-button: 
so that the curves don't get longer and longer, it would make sense to configure something like "*show last 10 minutes*". You would always see a time window of x-minutes of the same length. 

What do you think ?


----------



## TomWoB (Oct 3, 2020)

*New Version 5.4 available !*

Hi all, I built a version 5.4 with the following new features:

"Reload file" button can be configured to display only the "last x minutes"
after clicking "Reload file" button, Y-axis scale of Timeline-diagrams moves to the right side, because there are the "more interesting/latest values"
How to configure display only the "last x minutes":

Click on "Edit" button (near filename)
Configure a "last minutes" value
Click "Apply"





Special thanks to @wuyanxu for inspiration and beta testing 

Best regards
Tom

*Download:*
you can download version 5.4 from first post of this thread: Post #1


----------



## TomWoB (Dec 12, 2020)

Hello, 

I made an user guide video about the Generic Log Viewer to explain all features of the tool, maybe you learn something new:
User Guide on YouTube

Regards 
Tom


----------



## TomWoB (May 22, 2021)

*New Version 6.0 available !*

Hi all, I built a version 6.0 with the following new features:

Support of Command-Line-Arguments
Drag & drop of files
"Change all" buttons with SMART-functionality
For details check this video on YouTube

Regards
Tom

*Download:*
you can download version 6.0 from first post of this thread: Post #1


----------



## TomWoB (Jul 10, 2021)

*New Version 6.1 available !*

Hi all, I built a version 6.1 with the following new features:

Style your own Generic Log Viewer MainWindow ... if you like
Diagrams can now be "locked" (for "Change all" buttons with SMART-functionality)
Some new "Hot-Keys" are implemented

*Styling MainWindow*
You can set now some parameters with a "Style-File" to define your own look of your Generic Log Viewer. As an example, have a look at the color settings of beta-tester WinstonWoof:





For details please check the attached example style-file "*UserStyleExample.sty*" ...
Remark: I do not recommend such colors/settings as in "UserStyleExample.sty", but showing the effect of any parameter is easier with "strange colors"   

*Locking Diagrams*
For the following use case is a nice new feature available: to get an overview about all log-categories you can do a walk-through with the "Change all" SMART-functionality (see YouTube). "Change all" will scroll "page-by-page". But what can you do, if there is an interesting log-category which should stay for comparing with other (coming) log-categories? Answer: you can "lock" it. If you do a "right click" on a diagram it will be "locked" and the log-category will not change until you unlock it (with another right-click):




In addition: if you press the new hot-key "S" (sort), all locked diagrams will be moved to the top-rows of Generic Log Viewer. So, after locking a diagram press "S" -> Generic Log Viewer will be filled up with your most interesting categories from top to bottom ...


*New Hot-Keys*
I implemented some new hot-keys. If you press "F1" (help) a window with all supported hot-keys is shown. Especially "H" (header) can be interesting, it hides the the "header-line" of Generic LogViewer -> more space for diagrams available ...


Hope you enjoy the new features
Tom


----------



## TomWoB (Nov 6, 2021)

*New Version 6.2 available !*

Hi all, I built a version 6.2 with the following new features:

Selection of log-application via command-line-argument
Optional file "GenericLogViewer.cla" for better "Open with ..."
Adjustment of hot keys

*Selection of log-application via command-line-argument*
There are four new command line arguments (keywords = log-application names):

Afterburner
AIDA64
HWINFO
GPU-Z
If one of these words is defined as command-line-argument, you will not be asked for the log-application when opening the first log file, because it's already known to the Generic Log Viewer.

*Optional file "GenericLogViewer.cla" for better "Open with ..."*
The problem with Windows "Open with ..." is, that you cannot define command-line-arguments (unlike a desktop shortcut). Since version 6.2 you can pass command-line-arguments to the Generic Log Viewer also in "a file". If there is a file "GenericLogViewer.cla" in the same directory as the executable "GenericLogViewer.exe", "GenericLogViewer.cla" is read at startup and evaluated for command-line-arguments (for more info see example file "_GenericLogViewer.cla", is part of the release zip).

*Adjustment of hot keys*
I prefixed the single letter hotkeys (C, D, H, R and S) with "Alt + ...", because e.g. logging categories like "CPU ..." couldn't longer "quickly selected" (filtered) by clicking on letter C.

Enjoy the new features
Tom


----------



## StrikerRocket (Feb 27, 2022)

That's a very cool piece of software for geeks who like/want to inspect their hardware in all the minute details! 
Allows me to see the difference between the two BIOSes of my new Gigabyte RTX 3070 Ti Gaming OC when running the same benchs.
Conclusion: very little performance difference between the two, with the "Silent" BIOS resulting in a little more temperature, i.e. 65°C maximum vs 62°C with the "BIOS OC" setting.


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 2, 2022)

Very nice project !!   Thanks


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 4, 2022)

At that point I wish to add something as a wish list. 
I made a graph for a project, GPU usage + Temperature. 
And at two values mode, I did feel the need to add color mark next to its one text description, as assistance for the others.


----------



## TomWoB (Apr 5, 2022)

Hi kiriakost,

hm ... should be clear which category is which color, same order as color lines on left side of tool, but why not, if it's more clear then. Think I will not add into the text-field, maybe close to text-field:





Regards
Tom


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 6, 2022)

TomWoB said:


> Hi kiriakost,
> 
> hm ... should be clear which category is which color, same order as color lines on left side of tool, but why not, if it's more clear then. Think I will not add into the text-field, maybe close to text-field:
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

I had no doubt, that you will use my feedback in a productive manner  !!
Yes your idea, this is also an excellent solution.
Looking forwards for the next software release.


----------



## TomWoB (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi all,

I have developed @kiriakost idea even further, I will implement some kind of "screenshot" mode, which  

better documents the used diagram colors
hides many selection controls (not needed for a screenshot)
also documents the diagram colors for "multiple files" case

*Example 1 - Single File - Multiple Categories*




*Example 2 - Multiple Files - Single Category*



In the header are the opened filenames shown, without foldername and file-extension. E.g. used files above could be

C:\Users\username\Documents\*FileName1 - GTX 1080*.csv
L:\Logs\*FileName2 - GTX 2080*.log
Z:\somewhere\else\*FileName3 - GTX 3080*.txt
So ... if you have different logs from different hardware configurations, use meaningful file names (you should always do this).

Regards
Tom


----------



## TomWoB (Apr 14, 2022)

*New Version 6.3 available !*

Hi all, I built a version 6.3 with the following new features:

"Selfie-Mode" for better screenshots
Category ComboBoxes have now color-markers on the left side
Screenshot functionality improved

*Selfie-Mode*
A new mode especially for screenshots/documentation. The selection controls are hidden and a special header is displayed. By default, the header shows the name of the logfile (without folder and extension), but the header can be edited. Click in the header and edit the displayed text if needed.

*Single File - Multiple Categories: color-markers are at diagram categories*






*Multiple Files - Single Category: color-markers are at filenames (editable)*





The easiest way to get a display like above is to use the hotkey "Ctrl+Tab". It does two things: toggles the selfie-mode and hides the main-header. If you use the selfie-mode CheckBox, you can hide the main-header manually (hotkey "Alt+h").

*Category ComboBoxes with color-markers*
@kiriakost had a good idea to improve the user interface, especially for identifying the colors used in the charts. So from now on there are color markers on the left side of the category ComboBoxes:





*Screenshot functionality improved*
Simply explained: when a screenshot is created with the camera icon, the selfie-mode is automatically activated before the file is created and automatically deactivated afterwards. The created file shows the view in selfie-mode.

Hope you enjoy the new features
Tom


----------



## TomWoB (May 7, 2022)

*New Version 6.4*

Hi all, I built a version 6.4 with the following new feature:

"Marker-Mode", which allows precise determination of every single log value

*Marker-Mode*





When the marker mode is activated and the mouse pointer is moved into the area of a diagram, a vertical purple marker line appears which follows the mouse pointer until the first mouseclick. After that, the vertical line can be reset by a another mouseclick or moved by means of arrow keys as follows:

- 10 log values: Shift + left arrow key
- 1 log value: left arrow key
+ 1 log value: right arrow key
+10 log values: Shift + right arrow key
Please do not be surprised if the individual marker lines are not all perfectly aligned horizontally (like above), this is due to the possible different labeling of the Y-axis (width). The exact timestamp of the currently selected log value and its value is always displayed next to the maximum value of the selected category.

Like always: hope you enjoy the new feature
Tom


----------



## b1k3rdude (Jul 4, 2022)

TomWoB said:


> *LogViewer for GPU-Z is available !*


Fella, many thanks for this, very handy


----------



## LuxZg (Nov 2, 2022)

Tom, I have no words... thank you a lot for this very nice tool! I can't believe this isn't exposed more on the usual websites after almost 10 years of development and usage.

Anyway, I had a situation with how to capture and easily view stuff that just couldn't be captured with normal tools, because some data is from HWinfo, some is from Afterburner, some from GPU-Z. And then I stumbled (completely accidentally) on someone mentioning your tool, and voila!

As a sample I took just a few second reading with Afterburner and GPU-Z, arranged some layouts with your very nice tool, and got a usable way to overview my data without spending 2 hours in Excel 

Sure, I have some wild fantasies (wishes), like supporting multiple DIFFERENT sources in same app instance, ability to remove the "title" in the "selfie" mode (to get more actual data on screen), ability to use real-time date/time when selecting start-end range, and so on, but as my screenshot (attached) shows, I've worked around those... To get around date/time range I did my best to quickly start logging at same time (sure, a second or so difference), then I've opened 2 instances, matched duration of files, aligned the windows one over the other best I could, used "simple" mode, and - I got a very usable overview of my data.

I'll keep an eye on this, I'm glad development continues, who knows what new exciting features await in the future  Cheers!

Edit: and while at wild wishes, maybe a "live" marker that follows a mouse and shows the graph numbers without pointing exactly at the line, for example how they did in Afterburner monitor, being "instant" or "real time" helps a lot to quickly move around. But hey, that's just wishes


----------



## LuxZg (Nov 3, 2022)

Ignore that Edit from yesterday, I was just looking at wrong place for "live marker" data, probably because window was too small and there was too much data. Works great, thanks!


----------

